# FRONT Coilover gap help: five8 industries



## taxonly (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello everyone,
My name is Justin and I'm obviously not very good at putting coilovers on. My friend and I decided we would put coilovers on the Cruze, as its one of the last mods I feel like I need. I bought five8 industry coilovers. The front was not as easy as we'd hoped. Every time we set it down, we would have a metal-on-metal contact that would create a HUGE gap and obviously this isn't right. I've taken the liberty to come to the forum as I'm completely out of options. I've posted 3 pictures to help explain what's happening, and my idea of a possible solution. #1 is the top of the new coilovers, #2 is my old set with the rubber top hat i assume i have to remove and put on the new ones, and #3 is the huge gap its causing because it's clearly missing something. I would've tried doing this myself but after 9 hours we had to call it quits and I decided I'd stop here before trying something else. I'm completely out of options, if anyone knows someone who can help, or knows how to fix this problem please let me know. Only looking for help, not looking for the "should've taken it to a professional" comments I constantly see when people are looking for a helping-hand, I know that now LOL.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe the threads that screw into the bottom perch need to be adjusted further thats weird but never seen these type of coilovers on the cruze yet so I cant even suggest another post to look at!


----------



## Hunterderjunge (Oct 11, 2021)

taxonly said:


> Hello everyone,
> My name is Justin and I'm obviously not very good at putting coilovers on. My friend and I decided we would put coilovers on the Cruze, as its one of the last mods I feel like I need. I bought five8 industry coilovers. The front was not as easy as we'd hoped. Every time we set it down, we would have a metal-on-metal contact that would create a HUGE gap and obviously this isn't right. I've taken the liberty to come to the forum as I'm completely out of options. I've posted 3 pictures to help explain what's happening, and my idea of a possible solution. #1 is the top of the new coilovers, #2 is my old set with the rubber top hat i assume i have to remove and put on the new ones, and #3 is the huge gap its causing because it's clearly missing something. I would've tried doing this myself but after 9 hours we had to call it quits and I decided I'd stop here before trying something else. I'm completely out of options, if anyone knows someone who can help, or knows how to fix this problem please let me know. Only looking for help, not looking for the "should've taken it to a professional" comments I constantly see when people are looking for a helping-hand, I know that now LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


The Five8 coilovers that are offered for the cruze look different...

Are you accidentally putting on the rear strut? Did you buy the wrong set? The ones you have seem kinda wack.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Hunterderjunge said:


> The Five8 coilovers that are offered for the cruze look different...
> 
> Are you accidentally putting on the rear strut? Did you buy the wrong set? The ones you have seem kinda wack.
> 
> View attachment 295759


These pictured ones are NOT for the Cruze. The Cruze have no camber adjustment plate.

I have these and havent put them on yet. You have to take the top part (Mount) off the old strut off and put them on the new ones. Make sure you dont add the metal part on the bottom of the mount. I added a picture of the bottom of the mount. I bought new ones so I didnt have to mess with the old struts.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

PAChevyCruze said:


> These pictured ones are NOT for the Cruze. The Cruze have no camber adjustment plate.
> 
> I have these and havent put them on yet. You have to take the top part (Mount) off the old strut off and put them on the new ones. Make sure you dont add the metal part on the bottom of the mount. I added a picture of the bottom of the mount. I bought new ones so I didnt have to mess with the old struts.
> View attachment 295760
> ...


I'm trying to find the part number for the hat and I can't find it, could you help me out?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

landrystephane92 said:


> I'm trying to find the part number for the hat and I can't find it, could you help me out?


Do you mean the strut mount? That part number is 22809842. 🖖


----------



## bpeterson240 (Dec 10, 2021)

PAChevyCruze said:


> These pictured ones are NOT for the Cruze. The Cruze have no camber adjustment plate.
> 
> I have these and havent put them on yet. You have to take the top part (Mount) off the old strut off and put them on the new ones. Make sure you dont add the metal part on the bottom of the mount. I added a picture of the bottom of the mount. I bought new ones so I didnt have to mess with the old struts.
> View attachment 295760
> ...


----------



## bpeterson240 (Dec 10, 2021)

I have Godspeed Mono ss on my Cruze and have a gap. Anyone know how to get rid of it? Coilovers have new OEM top hats installed like pictured above and still have a quarter inch or so gap.


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

can you post pictures of what you have and how they sit?


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is how mine ended up, I could still go like a good 1.5" lower in the front and 3/4" inch in the back.


----------

